
Windows 95 Made in React/Redux - fliotta
https://github.com/FLiotta/Windows95
======
pssflops
Needs a lot of work from a prototype I've built in the past using HTML + JS.

Some criticism: Start menu doesn't open when clicked. Can't drag + drop icons.
No file menus. Menu bar is missing application icon when app is open.

Closing txt window and reopening didn't preserve text. Cannot resize windows.

------
starikovs
Native windows 95 worked better ;)

